# Autosleeper Leisure Battery



## Basby

I am looking to replace the 85 AH leisure battery in our Autosleeper Pollensa (2003), located under the drivers seat.

Problem is the height of the current battery is 180 cm including the terminals. The only replacements I can find are 220 cm to the terminals - which will just about exactly contact the base of the drivers seat!  

Any solutions or suggestions - apart from asbestos trousers?


----------



## Mike48

Speak to Autosleepers. They are helpful.


----------



## Basby

*An solution to Restricted Height on Leisure Battery*

After lots of research there is a solution to the problem I posted which may save anyone else with the same problem some time.

Most leisure batteries seem to be over 200mm in height, typically 220 including the terminals. A problem if, like me, the battery location limits height.

I've found two batteries 190mm or under. Autosleeper fit a make called Hifase, an 85 Ah battery which is 180mm including terminals. Elec, a flooded carbon fiber design,and more expensive, come in at 190mm.


----------



## Mike48

Do you have to take the seat off to fit it?


----------



## Basby

I've only just sen the question! The answer is no. The drivers seat slides forward enough to fit the leisure battery - infact there is space to spare.


----------



## auntygranty

*Uprating or changing leisure Battery*

Why O Why do Van manufacturers still fit Leisure Batteries under seats ?? most are totally ungetatable (thats a good word) Even people like Hymer do it..... Years ago I had a Autohomes Wildwind, nowhere near top of the range but........it had a dedicated leisure battery compartment that was easy to access from outside. When I uprated my present van to two higher capacity Batts I moved them to a better spot... Ok they take up room in the van but they are in containers and are easy to get at to check and relatively out of the way. Auntygranty


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
My Auto sleeper Symbol (2001) has an 85 amp battery under the seat, it lasts 4 days off hook up and if I find a need to check it I just slide the seat forward, what is the problem? If I wanted to fit a second battery I reckon that if I removed the piece of wood over the hot water drain, shuffled things around a bit I could get another 85 amp in there but as I said, Ive never had any problems :roll: 
Chris


----------



## pneumatician

*Autosleeper Battery*

When I had a Pollensa I definately had to take the seat off to remove the battery and I don't recall problems when replacing the battery. Luck perhaps. 
As I recall I replaced all of the Torx bolts with Cap Heads. 
Did this when I fitted the swivel base to LH seat.

Steve


----------

